# Story thumbnail resizing?



## Xadera (Jan 12, 2009)

I was wondering how to, if at all possible, prevent thumbnail resizing for images smaller than 100x100 pixels?

I am kinda fond of the default story thumbnail size of 50x50px, so I made a couple images that were the same dimensions (14kb) to replace them. Unfortunately, the resizing system expanded them to fit 100x100px (45kb) anyways, looking quite fugly. Is there a way to prevent this, so that I may retain the default thumbnail's size?

The format I uploaded was jpg, which may affect things. I looked for precendence, but found no threads and all the other thumbnails I've seen were expanded so at least one dimension fit 100px, so it might not even be possible.

Thanks


----------



## Raithah (Jan 12, 2009)

Now I'm not sure about the inner workings of fA's admission system, but could you upload it as a PNG? If so, just open the image up in your preferred editor, increase the canvas size to 100x100 and center the thumbnail. Make sure that the background has been removed and replaced with transparency, and you're set .


----------



## Xadera (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm... I can make it into a png with a background layer's opacity set to 0% and just about a dozen other options (interlaced, not interlaced, black, grey, nothing) and the closest I seem to get is trying to guess FA's background color and matching it >. > I use Photoshop, btw. Oh, and no background, non-interlaced seems to just get resized again to fill the empty space when uploaded to FA. And interlaced shows up as a black background.

Thanks for the suggestion though, it's definately better than the current alternative! I would prefer the site's border to be shrunk around the main image, but I'll take what I can get if nobody else has any ideas XD


----------



## Raithah (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't have been of more help |: . In case you're willing to settle for simply setting the background colour to that of fA's, it's 46-59-65 (RGB). It works splendidly, if you don't mind the border looking a little odd; I just wish there was a better alternative.

Edit: Apparently the information pertaining to a file's native resolution is stored inside the file itself - you'd have to check with an admin to be sure, but if that value is equal to that of a thumbnail, maybe it wouldn't resize it (thus blacking out the background)?


----------



## Xadera (Jan 13, 2009)

Ooo, thanks for the color, it makes it easier than searching XD

I have no clue what you're talking about with the native resolution (I mean, I know what it means, just no idea how it works), so I'll probably ask an admin like you suggest.


----------

